# Teichfolie bemoosen



## Regs (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
um die Teichfolie etwas zu verstecken bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, Moosplacken unter den Steinen zu befestigen, so sieht das aus:

 

Das __ Moos stammt von unsrem alten Dach - das wird gerade neu gedeckt und ich habe die größeren, trockenen und fest zusammen hängenden Moosplacken von den alten Ziegeln genommen. Hat das schon mal jemand mit Erfolg gemacht? Wächst so eine Konstruktion an?


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Regine,

ja - allerdings nicht an der Folie aber an den Steinen.


 
Das __ Moos auf den beiden Steinen rechts und links vom "Wasserfall" ist nur so aufgelegt und inzwischen gut gewachsen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hi Regine,

bei der momentanen Feuchtigkeit:nicht. Solange das __ Moos trocken ist wächst es nicht weiter (erst wieder wenn die Witterung nicht mehr mit Wasser geizt ). Mußt es daher erst mal feucht halten bis es sich wieder an den Steinen besfestigt hat

MfG Frank


----------



## david942 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Regine,

ich habe das vor 2 Jahren genau gleich gemacht und es hat wunderbar funktioniert!
Du solltest villeicht den Wasserstand noch ein bisschen erhöhen wenn du nicht jeden Tag das __ Moos bewässern willst. Bewässern ist vorallem in der Anwachszeit wichtig dass es nicht austrocknet. Aber wenn es einmal da ist geht es auch nicht mehr weg  und es sieht noch super aus.
Also funktioniert xD 

lg David


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Servus David

Herzlich Willkommen

Fotos sagen mehr als Tausend Worte 

Und Hier kannst gleich deinen Teich und Dich vorstellen ...


----------



## Regs (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Ihr,

vielen Dank für die guten Tipps, dann mache ich gleich mal den Gartenschlauch startklar!


----------



## mistfliege (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo,

habe gerade Eure Idee zur Bemoosung gesehen. Ich war letzten Freitag auch auf die Idee gekommen. Allmählich wird mein Teich aber was mich stört, ist auch die Teichfolie. Ich habe vorhin __ Moos unter den Bäumen auf der Erde raus geschnitten. Regs hat geschrieben, dass sie es vom Dach hat. Jetzt meine Frage: DAs sind doch bestimmt zwei verschiedene Arten von Moos nehme ich an? Eins wächst auf den Ziegeln, das andere in der Erde, oder ist egal??? 

Und wenn ich das passende Moos dann habe und es zwischen den Steinen befestige, wächst es dann auf der Folie problemlos weiter? Ich meine, es muss sich doch auch festwurzeln, oder reicht die dünne Schicht Erde?

Weiterhin fällt mir ein, dass der Teich endlich mal klar wird, nachdem ich noch mehr Pflanzen reingesetzt habe und den Grund mit Sandkastensand ausgelegt habe. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn ich wieder mit der Erde vom Moos ans Wasser komme, wird der Teich wieder trüb und wir sind grade so glücklich, dass der Zustand des Wassers sich deutlich verbessert.:beten   Das lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden oder?

Ach ja und David942 sagte, dass der Wasserstand erhöht werden muss. Bei uns läuft das Wasser um ein-zwei Zentimeter innerhalb von 24 Stunden ab. Ich habe überall schon die Folie hochgesetzt und die kritische Stelle gesucht und auch gemeint, gefunden zu haben, aber etwas läuft immer noch ab. Wie viel Wasser geht generell durch Verdunsten etc im Teich verloren? Kann es sein, dass wir immer noch eine undichte Stelle haben oder gar ein Loch in der Folie???


----------



## tomsteich (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Mistfliege 

sorry wegen der Anrede, ich konnte aber keinen anderen Namen bei Dir finden 

Von einem Loch würde ich nie ausgehen. Bei sehr kleinen Teichen können schon mal 1 Zentimeter verdunsten. Das Volumen beträgt wahrscheinlich 600 Liter und nicht Milliliter (wie im Profil angegeben)? Wenn Du viele Pflanzen hast oder z.B. Sand am Ufer verdunstet auch etwas mehr.

Was die bemooste Folie betrifft empfehle ich die grüne Ufermatte. Das __ Moos kommt von alleine (an sonnigen Stellen dauert es aber sehr lange), gießen braucht man das nicht und wenn man das Moos direkt drauf pflanzt (auf eine Sandschicht) wächst es dort fest. Die Erde sollte man vorher entfernen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## neuemmendorfer (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Ist jetzt gerade ein guter Zeitpunkt zur Bemoosung. Ich habe es im Mai gemacht und die Vögel haben sich herzlich bei mir für das Nestbaumaterial bedankt. Vom ursprünglichen __ Moos existiert nur noch ein Drittel.


----------



## mistfliege (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Tomsteich! Warum entschuldigst Du dich für die Anrede? Ich heiße doch Mistfliege  Mist Mist Mistfliege 
Ja, wir haben uns schon gedacht, dass die Pflanzen alles wegsaufen, ist auch schon bald zu viel an Pflanzen drin. Man glaubt gar nicht, wie die anfangen zu wachsen, wenn die erst mal Wurzeln schlagen und das in dem garantiert nährstofffreiem Sand. :shock Deswegen sieht jetzt der Teich auch endlich sauber aus 

Was zum Teufel ist eine Ufermatte? Das muss ich gleich googlen.

Neuememmendorfer, das ist ja doof gelaufen mit den Vögeln. Ich kenne das. Bei uns wird auch ständig das Rindenmulch raus gezupt, oder sind es die Katzen?


----------



## mistfliege (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hab grad geschaut und gestaunt, was es alles an Zeug für den Teich gibt. Ihr müsst entschuldigen, aber ich habe bisher nur das Nötigste eingekauft. Die Teichmatten sind jedenfalls eine super praktische Sache, wie es aussieht. Danke für den Tip!


----------



## tomsteich (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Mistfliege,

ach so. Ich nutze, die wohl teuerste, Ufermattenvariante von Naturagart. Laut anderen Forumsteilnehmern soll auch ein aufgerauhtes Vlies den gleichen Zweck erfüllen(?).

Der Sinn liegt in erster Linie darin die Folie vollständig zu verdecken und vor UV-Strahlung zu schützen. Die Pflanzen können diese vollständig durchwurzeln, weshalb nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr viel davon zu sehen ist. __ Moos ist eine Möglichkeit. Schöner sind natürlich blühende Pflanzen am Ufer (siehe z.B. mein Album). Das ist aber Geschmackssache.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## ron (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo zusammen,

bei einem Teichprojekt habe ich Torfmoose benutzt.

 

Das hat bislang sehr gut funktioniert. Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass das Projekt in Norwegen ist und Torfmoose hier sehr leicht zugänglich sind. Vor dem weissen Stein in der Mitte oben wächst sogar __ Sonnentau.
Die Moose sehen gesund aus und transportieren die Feuchtigkeit in die Sumpfzone. Das ist unter anderem sichtbar rechts unten im Bild: hier wächst __ Fettkraut.



LG

Ron


----------



## mistfliege (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

HAllo zusammen,

hallo Ron, ich sehe Dein Foto jetzt erst! Wow, dass ist mal ein Teich! Sieht super aus!!! Gar nicht wie selbstgemacht

Ich habe gestern die Teichmatte eingepflanzt und zwar die von Naturagart, oder so heißt die. Hab sie im Set mit PFlanzensaat und Dünger gekauft und gestern fertig gemacht. Ist leider schon etwas spät für die Uferbepflanzung, aber mal sehen... 
Hab jetzt wieder ein Problem und hatte es glaube ich auch schon mal in nem anderen Threat angesprochen. Als alles fertig war, habe ich noch mal Wasser nachlaufen lassen. Heute morgen guck ich nach, ist der Wasserstand ganz niedrig. Ich habe eine undichte Stelle gestern schon gesehen, zumindest, ist die Erde hinter dem Ufer ganz feucht, habe auch schon versucht sie auszubessern. Hatte auch das Problem, mit der Ufermatte, der dicken Sandschicht etc. überhaupt die Folie zu finden um das Gefälle anzuheben. Eben habe ich noch mal versucht es auszubessern und wieder Wasser nachgefüllt. Hab dann noch ne zweite Stelle entdeckt, aber der Wasserstand liegt eindeutig unter der Folie, also es kann nichts überlaufen. Ich verstehe nicht, warum es dahinter so feucht ist. 

Mein Freund meinte vorhin, es läge jetzt an dem Sand, der würde alles raussaugen.... Ist das so? Oh Mann, das wäre schlimm. Ich habe nach Anweisung der Uferbepflanzung erst Sand, dann Dünger, dann noch mal Sand und zum Schluss die Samen gesät. Ist schon ordentlich Sand drauf, allerdings, wenn ich das bemoosen oder bepflanzen will, muss es ja auch so sein. 

Ich denke, da ist ne undichte Stelle. Habe das damals schon über Wochen immer wieder ausgebessert, bis ich am Ende alles dicht hatte. Jetzt habe ich das Problem schon wieder:?

Habt Ihr Tipps, wie man das ausbessern kann, kann es andere Gründe geben? Ich gebe zu, an der einen STelle, ist die Folie verdächtig kurz, aber sie liegt halt trotzdem über dem Wasserstand. 

Die Ufermatte war übrigens eine tolle Idee von Euch. Sie ist zwar dick, aber flexibel, ich konnte sie gut in Stücken einbauen und es sieht natürlich um Längen besser aus als diese schwarze Folie.


----------



## Kolja (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Mistfliege,

wie kann ich dich besser ansprechen?

Wenn du die Ufermatte verlegt hast, wie ist sie am Rand verlegt? Liegt sie innerhalb der nach oben gestellten Folie? Die Ufermatte saugt Wasser - das soll sie auch - und wenn sie nach außen mit Erdreich in Verbindung kommt, so fließt es dir da raus.



> Ich habe eine undichte Stelle gestern schon gesehen, zumindest, ist die Erde hinter dem Ufer ganz feucht, habe auch schon versucht sie auszubessern.


Mach doch mal ein Foto.


----------



## mistfliege (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Kolja,

ich bin Sarah, aber man kann mich hier auch gerne Mistfliege nennen  (Warum haben die Leute Hemmungen mich damit anzusprechen?)

also die Matte liegte nicht so, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. Die Teichfolie war nicht lang genug und ich wollte nich noch ein zusätzliches Gefälle schaffen, indem ich sie am Rand umschlage. Sie liegt einfach auf Teichfolie auf und der Sand sollte dann den Randübergang zur Erde verstecken

Also ist das schlecht, muss ich sie also umschlagen? 





> ...und wenn sie nach außen mit Erdreich in Verbindung kommt, so fließt es dir da raus.


 Es ist leider schon zu spät für ein Foto. Ich werde morgen eins machen.

Ich könnte ja noch mal alles neu machen, hab viel zu viel von der Ufermatte gekauft. Allerdings habe ich dann keine Pflanzensaat mehr... hätt ich´s mal lieber gleich wie in der Anleitung gemacht :evil Ich bin halt noch ne Anfängerin und mach es immer zur Hälfte so, wie ich denke. 

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

PS mir fällt grade ein, passend zu dem, was Du gesagt hast, wegen der Matte, die mit der Erde in Verbindung kommt: Kann ich nicht einfach einen Rest Teichfolie zwischen Teichfolie 1 und Ufermatte legen, so dass die Matte nicht mit der Erde in Verbindung kommt????


----------



## tomsteich (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*



mistfliege schrieb:


> also die Matte liegte nicht so, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. Die Teichfolie war nicht lang genug und ich wollte nich noch ein zusätzliches Gefälle schaffen, indem ich sie am Rand umschlage. Sie liegt einfach auf Teichfolie auf und der Sand sollte dann den Randübergang zur Erde verstecken:



Hallo Sarah,

habe ich das richtig verstanden? Du hast Sand über der Ufermatte und der Erde, also ohne Unterbrechung? Dann gibt es ja eine direkte Verbindung und Sand hat aufgrund der großen Oberfläche einen enormen Kapillareffekt.

Wenn Deine Folie zu kurz ist, vielleicht kannst Du vorerst einen Stein darunter schieben um die Verbindung zum Umland zu unterbrechen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## wuugi83 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

hat schon einer mal versucht sein moss zu mixen ich kenn es nur aus dem küstlerbereich (streetart) müste beim teich aber auch funzen ... zum malen ne echt klasse sache 

hier mal ne anleitung:
Moosgraffiti selber machen

__ Moos wächst auf feuchtem Untergrund, meist in schattiger Umgebung. Um ein wachsendes Graffito aus Moos zu machen, kann man folgendes Rezept verwenden:

Eine handvoll Moos in den Mixer geben, zwei Tassen Buttermilch oder Joghurt, ein halber Teelöffel Zucker und nach Bedarf Wasser dazugeben und auf niedriger Stufe mixen. Die Konsistenz sollte einem Trinkjoghurt ähneln.

Die Mischung auf feuchte Wände mit einem Pinsel auftragen und von Zeit zu Zeit kontrollieren, dass das Graffito feucht bleibt. Gegebenenfalls mit Wasser besprühen. Schon bald sollte das Graffito anfangen zu wachsen und wurzeln. Neben Wänden kann man die Moosmischung natürlich auch auf jegliche anderen Objekte auftragen.


hier noch etwas detailerter:
http://jetzt.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/482351


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hi

Ja, das hab ich hier schon mal gelesen. Das Auto sieht krass aus. Mach ich jetzt auch.
Gegebenenfalls sollte eigentlich auch einfach ein Moosballen ausreichen, der breitet sich aus und da kann man dann immer wieder Stücke abtrennen um die Lücken weiter zu füllen. Feuchtigkeit ist eben sehr wichtig, aber das dürfte ja in unserem Fall kein Problem sein,
Ich bin aktuell auch an der Randbepflanzung und setzte __ Pfennigkraut aus dem Garten ein. Ich hab genug da.
Wenn ich damit fertig bin versuche ich einfach mal zerriebenes __ Moos auf den Uferbereich zu streuen und schau zu, ob es anwächst. Die einzelnen Triebe gelangen ja leicht an den feuchten (eher nassen) Sand.

Grüße Michael


----------



## mistfliege (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo lieber Tomsteich,

ja, Du verstehst das richtig. Ich bin  
Und Folie hab ich doch nicht mehr, wie ich dachte. Ich erinnere mich jetzt. Wir haben damals zu wenig gekauft, bzw. es passte gerade so. Ich kann höchstens noch Folie kaufen und sie zwischen Folie und Matte legen um die den Sand von der Erde zu trennen. Oder ich schiebe den Sand mit der Uferpflanzensaat zum Ufer hin und legte am Rand Steine hin, also auf die Folie.


----------



## Kolja (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

@wuugi83
Danke für die Anleitung und die Bilder.

@Sarah
Folie einfach drunter schieben geht wahrscheinlich nicht, dann läuft dir das Wasser auf dieser Folie nach unten weg. 
Die Folie sollte am Rand senkrecht stehen. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch eine Möglichkeit, ohne neues Material zu kaufen. Mach doch mal ein Foto.


----------



## mistfliege (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Also hier mal die Fotos, ich weiß, man kann immer kaum was sehen, aber mit dem iPhone ging das grade nicht anders. An der Stelle, an der man meine Hand sieht, ist die Folie extrem kurz. An der anderen Stelle, ist die Ufermatte recht lang. Ansonsten ist die Folie normal lang. Da immer wieder WAsser auslief, musste ich nach und nach überall Erde unterschütten und alles war gut, bis jetzt. Das mit den Kapilarkräften ist klar, aber diese beiden Stellen, die ich fotografiert habe, ist super feucht, da läuft es definitiv aus. 
Was meinst Du am Rand mit senkrecht stehen? Also das Gefälle (dafür habe ich die Folie ja mit Erde unter gefüttert) oder senkrecht von hochgeklappt  
Blondierte Teichbauerin bittet um Aufklärung

PS auf den Fotos siehts jetzt natürlich wieder wüst aus, weil ich im Sand rum gewühlt habe um die Folie zu finden, aber seht selbst.


----------



## tomsteich (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Sarah,

hochstellen heißt, im optimalen Fall wird die Folie und die UM zwischen 2 Steinen eingeklemmt.

Bei den ersten beiden Bildern sieht es z.B. so so aus, als geht die UM nach unten. Das darf nie sein, da die Matte extrem stark saugt. 

Das Bild mit Deiner Hand zeigt in etwa das Prinzip meines Vorschlag von vor paar Tagen. Du musst die Folie und UM anheben, so das diese keine Berührung mehr mit der Erde hat, in dem Du z.B. Steine unterlegst. 

Den Hinweis mit der kurzen Folie heißt ja wahrscheinlich nicht, dass Deine UM irgendwo länger ist als die Folie? Das würde natürlich auch nicht funktionieren. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## mistfliege (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hi Tomsteich,
danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ja, das mit den Steinen klingt super, werd ich später machen, wenn das Wetter so bleibt. Die Ufermatte ist länger? Öööhhhm Ich sag da nix mehr zu *peinlich berührt*, obwohl hier alle nett sind. In anderen Foren wird man ja gleich zusammenge* wenn man was falsch macht.

Auf alle Fälle, vielen Dank!  Ich werde Dir dann erzählen und ab fotographieren, wie ich das mit den Steinen gemacht habe.


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hi

Also das ist echt mies.
Hast du einen Wall drum herum, wo die Folie drüber gelegt ist?
Mach bitte mal weitere Fotos mit etwas Teichumfeld.
Wäre es nicht möglich den Wall abzugraben und  die Folie dann aufrecht hin zu stellen?

Grüße Michael


----------



## mistfliege (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Ja, im Nachhinein weiß ich auch, dass ein Wall notwendig war, die Folie gibt das von der Länge nicht mehr her, vor allem nicht vorne an der Stelle, die ich abfotografiert habe. Ich weiß nicht, ob man das so sehen kann, alles ist voll mit Pflanzen bewachsen. Vielleicht macht der Vorschlag von Tomsteich am meisten Sinn, wenn ich die Folie hochklappe und mit Steinen befestige ...

ps, habe Deinen Post noch mal gelesen. Ja, es macht Sinn, der Wall muss vermutlich abgegraben werden. Boah, das wird super umständlich mit dem Dünger und den Samen im Sand. Die Samen sollen nicht so tief im Sand verschwinden... Na mal schauen.


----------



## Kolja (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Sarah,

wenn es bei dir so aussieht, wie auf meiner Zeichnung oben, denke ich brauchst du nicht so viel zu graben und zu verändern. Die Folie hochstellen, Ufermatte evtl. einkürzen und mit Steinen einklemmen. Hauptsache die Ufermatte ist innerhalb der Folie und das Gefälle nach innen.

 

Das wird schon. Dieser Fehler ist doch ziemlich leicht auszubügeln und der Teich mit seiner Bepflanzung gefällt mir. Nur die ml-Angabe in deinem Profil?  Wieviel Liter hat er denn?


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hi

Genau so wie auf Andreas Zeichnungen wäre es gut.
Ich hatte auch zuerst so einen komischen Wall, hab dann aber auch die andere Variante gewählt. Passt besser ins Bild und ie Umgebung. Beides aber ohne Ufermatte sondern mit Sand.

Grüße Michael


----------



## mistfliege (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, Hallo Kolja,

ich habe heute Nachmittag wieder das Ufer aufgerissen und es so gemacht, wie Ihr gesagt habt. Am Ende blieb nichts anderes übrig, als es genauso zu machen, wie Du es in Deiner Zeichnung empfiehlst Kolja. Ich war seit dem 06. nicht mehr hier im Forum (muss mal umstellen, dass ich per Mail benachrichtigt werden bei neuen Antworten). Jedenfalls hat es sich automatisch so ergeben und ich habe die Folie mit der Matte zwischen zwei Steinreihen geklemmt. Habe zwar Steine von nem Platz genommen, wo sie eigentlich nicth weg sollen, aber der Teich hatte durch den massiven Wasserverlust natürlich Priorität. Das Wasser läuft überhaupt nicht mehr ab, das Becken ist jetzt immer noch bis oben gefüllt. Vorher hatte ich in einem anderen Beitrag gefragt, ob es normal ist, dass immer etwas Wasser weg ist, wegen den Pflanzen und Verdunstung etc. ich denke aber nun, dass zusätzlich auch vor der Ufermattengeschichte etwas Wasser auslief...

Das Einzige war, dass jetzt noch anders ist, dass die Ufermatte nur ein Stück kürzer als die Folie ist (hab den Beitrag wie gesagt jetzt erst gelesen) und wurde mit der Folie zusammen zwischen die Steine geklemmt. Ich habe drauf geachtet, dass sie mit der Erde nicht in Berührung kommt und wie gesagt, bis jetzt ist es super. Nur der Sand ist natürlich teilweise ins Wasser gefallen, zusammen mit den Düngerkügelchen :-( Aber Pech jetzt. Da sind so viele Pflanzen im Teich, ich glaube dass sollte kein Problem sein. (Hoffentlich) Ich bin über den sehr hohen Wasserstand richtig glücklich:beten

Morgen schicke ich noch mal ein Foto.

Vielen dank und liebe Grüße!!!


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hi

Gut, dass es jetzt so funktioniert. Stell doch nochmal ein Foto ein ;-)
Ich denke dass es genau anders rum war. Das Wasser lief über die Ufermatten aus und zusätzlich durch Pflanzen und Verdunstung.

Grüße und viel Spaß weiter mit deinem Teich, Michael


----------



## Kolja (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Sarah,

schön, dass es geklappt hat.


----------



## mistfliege (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo lieber Michael der 2., Hallo liebe Kolja

Hier mal die Fotos. Man sieht übrigens auch, wie klein der Miniteich ist.  Ich weiß, es ist noch nicht ganz richtig aber ich habe mir am Samstag den Rücken beim Uferumbau richtig kaputt gemacht und jetzt geht gar nichts mehr. Die ganze Saat der Bepflanzung ist jetzt natürlich pfutsch, was mich ärgert. Ich denke aber, es ist zu spät um noch mal die Samen mit der Düngung nachzukaufen.  In ein bis zwei Wochen werde ich noch mal gucken, was ich da anders machen kann. Im Nachhinein läuft es jetzt doch aus, allerdings könnte es doch verdunsten über Nacht. Es läuft ca. 1-2cm ab, ich schätze das ist normal, so war das vorher auch.  Auf dem einen Foto kann man die vielen Wasserpflanzen sehen. Sind so Rösschen, keine Ahnung wie die heißen. Die haben sich so stark vermehrt, die wuchern schon die ganze Oberfläche zu. Ich weiß nicht wohin damit und wegschmeißen tut mir auch leid. Kann man sowas auch verschicken? Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann er gerne was davon abhaben, der Versand müsste aber übernommen werden.


----------



## Christine (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Mistfliege,

Dein Teich ist zwar klein, aber 600 ml stimmt doch sicher nicht, oder 
Bitte passe Dein Profil entsprechend an.

Die Pflanzen, die Du meinst, sind Wasserhyazinthen. Da die in unseren Breiten nicht winterhart sind, lohnt sich ein Verschicken jetzt nicht mehr. Die sind leider für den Kompost.


----------



## mistfliege (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hi Blumenelse,

die sind nicht Winterfest????? Boah, wie doof. Ich hab damals einfach gekauft, was mir gefiel. Kann man die nicht im Haus in der Wanne überwintern lassen? Mal ernsthaft. Das täte mir leid. Die gehören doch jetzt zu meinem Teich, in den ich so verliebt bin.


----------



## Christine (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Mistfliege,

das funktioniert in den seltensten Fällen, weil die Lichtverhältnisse nicht stimmen. Und der Aufwand für spezielle Lampen etc. steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Neukauf im nächsten Frühjahr.


----------



## mistfliege (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Na dann wars das wohl. Liebe Forenmitglieder, vergesst mein Angebot


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hi

Da solltest du im nächsten Jahr mal nachfragen mit der Winterhärte.
Obwohl das Gartencenter bei mir verkauft __ Froschbiss, der nicht winterhart sein soll. Entweder die machen das mit Absicht, oder sie haben keine Ahnung ;-)
Mein Sandufer beginnt übrigens stellenweise schon grün zu werden. Der erste Regen schwemmt aber schon etwas Sand weg. Hoffe das hällt...

Neue Saat würde ich jetzt nicht mehr aufbringen. Wenn du Glück hast kommen noch ein paar. Immerhin handelt es sich um Wasserpflanzen, die eigentlich Samen haben müssten, welche an solchen Ufern auch von selbst anwachsen müssten. Ob sie den Wnter überstehen ist eine andere Sache. Lass die Natur mal machen.
Normal sollte nichts mehr auslaufen. Wenn es jetzt noch richtig warm war, sind aber 1-2cm bei der Teichröße noch normal würde ich sagen.


----------



## Christine (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie bemoosen*

Hallo Michael,

mit dem __ Froschbiss ist das etwas anderes.  Da sterben zwar, wie bei vielen Pflanzen, die Blätter ab, aber ein Teil, die sog. Überwinterungsknospe, übersteht den Winter am Teichboden, um im Frühjahr wieder auszutreiben.


----------

